# Infinity M30 Lowering Options?



## mx52nr (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey there, I'm new to the forums. I've been searching high and low for a lowering spring/shock or a coilover set up for my '90 Infinity M30. I've found out that JIC Magic has/had a coilover for it, and Espelir and RsR has/had springs for it, but I can't find anyone that sells them. Do you guys know of any other manufacturer or store that would sell anything for it? 

Also do you guys know if the springs or shocks can be cross-refrenced with any other Nissan model? Thanks for any and all help!


-Jay


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you could have hyper coil make some for you............any shape spring and any spring rate, just google "hyperco" or "hyper coil" then just pair them with shocks that complement the springs and you should be good!


----------



## mx52nr (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks man, I'll look them up. Do you know anyone that has had any experience in dealing with them?


----------

